# Holiday Inn



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Had to break the concrete floor today in the basement of the holiday inn
This drain was from the commercial dishwasher on the other side of the wall and it was grabing some of the upstairs kitchen

They have been getting blocked drains for some time now. And I told owners that this area needed a grease interceptor for the downstairs kitchen for some time

Now the drain has been blocked before Christmas. Tried snaking it and tried camera. Both went no where

Once the floor was broke open this is what we found. Those drain were going into a lead 90 that was totally gone. Or rotten away. 

As far as I can tell this use to be a toilet and some hack stuck abs into to use as a drain. 

Tomorrow we continue with the new grease interceptor. And piping

U can see in the pictures there no pipe left under that abs


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a total abortion -- What do you think happened to the pipe that disappeared?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg lol, what a fricking mess. The only way I could think that caused the lead to disappear would be a mixture of hot water, chemicals, and grease.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow.

I'd criticize the upside down sanitary there but, what's the point?

Looks like you've got a solid project there OS. I love that kind of work!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Looks like a total abortion -- What do you think happened to the pipe that disappeared?


abortion and a dog breakfast.... all at the same time

there is fernco rubber 90's ... a mixture of pvc and abs ... all at the same time install upside down...

going pass my k1500 down that drain tomorrow to make sure the line is clear... then pull that lead out of the cast ,,

repipe everything that I can see all over again... the right way

How can somebody make so many mistakes 


Then we go on other side of building and move the other grease interceptor closer to the kitchen ... right now the upstairs one is about 200ft away from the upstairs kitchen 

then off to the pool mechanical room to change header of pool heater

then to the solarium to install some remote thermostat sensors


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's one of the worst stenches in plumbing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> abortion and a dog breakfast.... all at the same time
> 
> there is fernco rubber 90's ... a mixture of pvc and abs ... all at the same time install upside down...
> 
> ...


 Cool, sooooo what's after lunch. :laughing:
Jkkkk looks like a job to sink your teeth into.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Cool, sooooo what's after lunch. :laughing:
> Jkkkk looks like a job to sink your teeth into.


Every day is like this...

never got around to doing the other stuff yet.... had to run to other places....

might gettting around hopefully to the last two items on the list this week... if not next week or the week after that :laughing:


----------

